# ***NEVADA***



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Colorado River

Views downriver towards the marina.





































Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

A monolith on the Nevada side with the sun directly in front creating sort of a silhouette.





























Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Mojave Desert at dusk.




















Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Red Rock Canyon






































Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

A different way of viewing pictures, panoramic style.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

I love the photos. I like looking at desert landscapes. Would in the future, these landscapes be all turn into urban sprawl of Las Vegas too?


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Some of the areas above are part of the National Park Service so I hope it wont turn into an urban sprawl. It is protected and I hope the Federal and State officials wont turn it into one. BLM has plenty of land in NV that can be developed into towns and cities, they have been auctioning these parcels of land to prospective developers.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice scenery upriver.





































Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Lake Mead and Mojave Desert





























Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Valley of Fire





























Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Red Rock Canyon





























Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Mojave Desert





























Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Urban Sprawl


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Urban Sprawl




















Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Views on the Nevada side of the Colorado river.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nevada side of the Colorado River


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

View toward the marina and on the Nevada side of the Colorado River




















Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## MuddyZehbra32 (Jan 23, 2005)

hmm. nice nice

i still hate desserts tho....


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

What kind of desserts don't you like? Hehehe!


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

I like this section of the desert in Arizona.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

More of Nevada's neighbour Arizona




















Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## hlz6246243 (Aug 22, 2006)

nice pics!!!
it is the most beautiful landscape i ever seen!!!


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Colorado riverbanks.






































Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Mojave Desert


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Lake Mead 





























Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*GOD!*

I'm soooo obsessed with that lake!! Jesus Christ!!!


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

I can see what envy and jealousy can do to people, hehehehe!!! Pathetic!!


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Lake Mead


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Black Canyon views downriver.






































Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

The Desert Southwest, pictures taken from a moving vehicle. Flat colors but still a beautiful scenery. 





























Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Heading toward Zion National Park.





























Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Zion National Park





























Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Zion National Park





























Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Zion National Park - Utah





























Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Zion National Park - Utah


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Urban Sprawl


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Urban Sprawl















































Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Last blooms of Summer 2006.















































Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------

